

Where To Put Your Money Right Now (Mark Cuban) - fallentimes
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/10/15/where-to-put-your-money-right-now/

======
nostrademons
I agree, but:

1.) Why does Mark Cuban's blog entry have to look so much like a damn spam
scam?

2.) I'd hope that folks investing in the stock market are smart enough not to
have credit card debt in the first place. Probably misplaced hope, but
seriously...if you're carrying a credit card balance, how/why do you have
spare cash on hand anyway?

------
xiaoma
>You cant afford to pay 9pct, 40pct or more. Both are far more than you can
expect to make in the stock market, or any market. If you have gotten here to
this point, and you just tore up your credit cards, YOU HAVE JUST EARNED A
GREATER RETURN ON YOUR MONEY IN THAT PERIOD OF TIME THAN ANYONE ON WALL STREET
COULD EVER EARN YEAR IN AND YEAR OUT.

Joel Greenblatt has exceeded 40% over a long span of time. Lynch, Buffet,
Pabrai, the Gardener brothers and many other value investors have far
surpassed 9% and done so for decades.

Heck, even _my_ performance over the last 5 years tops that modest level.

<http://www.stockalicious.com/portfolio-performance/1937>

------
run4yourlives
In other words, don't hold debt.

